# Rome Katana 2015 Snowboard Binding - Rome's New Top Dog



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Lots of cool innovations and an extremely light model to top out the upcoming 2015 Rome lineup.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Are these replacing the 390 boss?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

thatkidwho said:


> Are these replacing the 390 boss?


Hi,

The 390 and 390 Boss are both in the line for 2015. Rome is introducing the Katana as the new top of the line above the Targa.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

The toe strap looks like it won't work to me with that extra piece across the toe.

Also, how does d30 absorb more shock if it goes hard on contact? That might require more explaining than you care to do lol.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I imagine the new toe functions similar to the current toe strap. The new mesh part has fewer contact points allowing the upper, middle and lower part to conform better with less stress on each. I'm just guesing.

My understanding is d3o absorbs shock better because it distributes the impact throughout the material. As the impact ripples through the material stiffens asborbing the energy of the impact. I think eva asborbs energy only at the point of impact.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden these. One of the most enigmatic bindings I've ever been in. It took me 3 runs to get a good read on Nows. Similar for Salomon Shadow Fit. Less to really feel the differences made to the Contact Pro this year. I did an entire day jumping off rollers, riding park, hitting jumps, blasting groomers... I'm still not entirely sure if these are stiff or just below mid flex. It's a very strange binding... I did quite like them though. 

d3o hardens, but the duro that is on the binding doesn't get rock solid like the kind they use in protection equipment. It works really well for the binding since it stiffens up in chop, making the binding more solid and responsive, but stays more pliable when you what to play around. 

Fears on the toe strap? It's Rome. Come on. It's solid.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm very interested now. Sounds like a true "all mountain" binding.

Nivek, you didnt happen to get a chance to ride the new artifact rocker or gang plank?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not the Artifact rocker but I did ride the Gang Plank. As it should it reminded me of the Poster. Solid all mountain freestyle or general purpose park deck. Never wowed me, but also never didnt have enough to satisfy. Its one of those boards that disappears under your feet and just lets you snowboard.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info nivek!


----------

